
Fasting to Enhance Cancer Treatment - sjcsjc
https://jbiomedsci.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12929-020-00651-0
======
iwangulenko
Awesome to see fasting going more and more into the mainstream.

My dad always fasts when he has any kind of sickness; he says the body then
can focus only on beating the disease.

Fasting is hard and most Westerners never do it; the religions of the world
proof the opposite: Fasting is natural and "Lindy" (passed the test of time).

